#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Rating Fired Heaters by R N Winpress

## tankapi

I wait that this technical article about fired heaters for refineries and petrochemicals plant help to all.


                                      tankapi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Rating Fired Heaters by R N Winpress

----------


## combusem

This a classical on fired heater thermal design
Good post
thanks

----------


## panos

Thanks a lot

----------


## joe3112

The link is Expired. Could u plz upload it again?

----------


## mkhurram79

thnx, but link is dead. Can u reupload

----------


## aragorn

Hi 
That link is expired.please re-upload again. 
thanks

----------


## rad007

hnx, but link is dead. Can u reupload

----------


## rezooo

the file is expired  
plz re-upload it again

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Can you please update the link again ? Links seems to be expired.

Thanks
Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## tankapi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Alil

Thanks

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you very much

----------


## yogi_process

Thank you

See More: Rating Fired Heaters by R N Winpress

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## f81aa

tankapi, thanks

----------


## scm

the link is not working. 
please reload tankapi

Thanks
scm

----------


## chemnguyents

link is expired

----------


## rgopinath

link is expired  pls reupload

----------


## jacksp

The link is not working please reupload...thanks...

----------


## iplag

thanks

----------


## jove

Please please re-up load the link is dead

----------


## sumon emam

this is for you all:

----------


## iplag

Very intresting article. thanks.

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## jacksp

Thanks.....

See More: Rating Fired Heaters by R N Winpress

----------


## balaji_krishnan

Please can you provide the article rating of fired heaters

----------

